# Need Help



## pravin_bhasker_12 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello all ,

I do have a 3 month old golden retriever puppy . For the past 1 week , while i am combing his hair , I am able to see a lot a hair in my comb . Apart from this , i am able to see hairs of the floor . How to stop it . 

Thanks

Pravin


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is normal for dogs to shed. They lose their fur as it is replaced with new growth. Your puppy is at the age he is shedding his puppy 'fluff' and beginning to grow an adult coat. Not something to worry about, regular brushing can help minimize the fur you see on the floor.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

CharlieThree is right, shedding especially this time of year is completely normal. Goldens are double coated breeds that "molt" during the spring and fall. You can keep the shedding down by brushing using a special tool like the Paws Pamper Undercoat Rake which removes the loose hair without pulling the actual coat. Many undercoat rakes and de-matting blades irritate the skin but this one has rounded edges to prevent irritation. We use this at my pet spa and they usually lay on their side and fall asleep, lol! Good Luck :grin2:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U204CD4


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes definately get a rake or a furminator. Daily brushing and use the de-shedder maybe once a week will keep it down but double coated breeds shed like its snowing lol


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Please do not use a Furminator on a Golden Retriever. A Furminator is basically a razor and it will cut and destroy your dog's undercoat. You do not want to do that. It will take a very long time to grow back for you dog's undercoat to grow back. It is normal for dogs to shed. A rake brush and a slicker brush should help keep shedding down.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Agreed with G-bear, do NOT use a furminator on your golden. I am a dog groomer and have seen the effects of a furminator and they are not good. A slicker brush and a fine tooth comb will work wonders. A rake works best when their coat gets a little longer!


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow I didn't realise the furminators were bad. I have a rake myself but know people who have furminators and say they're good. However none have Goldie's.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I find the best thing to get all that loose fur is a professional dog dryer. I have only had one the past couple years, and now regret I did not have one years ago. They are an investment, but worth every penny. The fur just blows right off.


----------

